# African dwarf frog?



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

I'm curious about these little things. I have been hearing a lot about them. Could i put one with my female betta in her 2.5 gal tank? How much are they?


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

you could put one with the betta but u would need a bigger tank


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

oh. I can't get a bigger tank. I dont have any money right now. Thanks i was just curious.


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

Ya, I'd say you'd need a 5 gallon tank or more for and ADF and a betta. My ADF lives in a 5 gallon with a DP. My bettas have always gotten along great with frogs. It can be kind of tough to get food down to the frogs sometimes, when the bettas snatch up anything they see. ADFs make great pets though. My frog, Darwin, has learned to recognize me and always comes to the glass when he sees me sitting near the tank. He's also learned to follow my finger along the glass to be led to food, which he doesn't always notice right away - ADFs have poor eyesight. I would definatly reccomend them if you ever upgrade to a larger tank.


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

oh! How cute! I wish they had mini ones or something! :lol: and what is a DP?


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

A DP is a Dwarf Puffer. He's also very friendly, and will keep a really close eye on me when he's hungry. Dwarf puffers don't get along with other fish, but he's done great with my frog.


----------



## BlackWolf1489 (Nov 29, 2007)

Wouldn't the frog try to eat the betta though?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

BlackWolf1489 said:


> Wouldn't the frog try to eat the betta though?


No. Peaceful, and dont get to reach more than 2", if not 1.5". Almost blind too.


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

Oh cool. I'm not quit caught up with the fish lingo :wink:


----------



## angel-baby-411 (May 25, 2008)

i had some really small1s they were like 3 bucks i loved them


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

how much room do they need? Could i put one alone in a 2.5 gal?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Ariel said:


> how much room do they need? Could i put one alone in a 2.5 gal?


You can, but it needs to be filtered. However, these frogs should have company with at least one other ADF. And, you would need to feed them live food (blackworms) so they get their proper nutrition. I would say a 5G filtered would be best.


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

oh okay. I have an empty unfiltered 2.5 gal tank. I am planning to buy a filter. I just wanted to see all of my options. Thanks


----------



## Zambize (Apr 2, 2008)

I have an ADF in a 3 gallon and a 5 gallon would be better, I'd say 3 gallon is minimum. I also agree that they are social and are best with some of their own kind. They like to pile on top of each other in little crevices or caves. 

They can live with Bettas but I don't recommend it. The frog is kind of jerky with rapid and unpredictable movements, quite the opposite of the Betta. These frogs are tiny and certainly can't eat a Betta.

They would like live food but are lousy hunters with their poor eyesight and do well with frozen food placed in a flat plate with a turkey baster. He'll find it eventually. They will gorge and adults should be fed every other day conservative amounts, but every day while a juvenile.

Remember that they must surface frequently for air so it is important that their tank be shorter than taller. They really aren't great swimmers and need to reach the surface with ease in regards to the height and current.

Mine are quite messy, in my opinion. They tend to find almost all of their food and eat it, but they are poopy and will require weekly partial water changes.

I keep only males to avoid having tadpoles appear in my tank. If you are patient you'll find some mature males in a fish store. At maturity they will have a visible white (or some say red but I've never seen it) spot about the diameter of pencil lead just behind the front leg. Get mature ones, it's ok, they are still only months old. At maturity their body is about the diameter of a quarter.

Their legs are extremely fragile so it is critical that you use small diameter substrate that will not trap their legs between rocks and avoid any decor that may shift, even the slightest, and trap their legs. If stuck, they will drown quickly. If they break a delicate leg they will die even if you try to help them. I've tried.

They are really fun to watch, silly little guys, but they are nocturnal and will provide you with the most entertainment at night in dim light. Mine recognizes me now.


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

Wow! Thanks!


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

They are also notorious for jumping out of their tanks, so you'll want a well fitting top with no holes. The main problem with keeping them in a community tank is that they are such slow eaters. All the other fish will eat the food before it gets any and he will slowly starve to death. This isn't always the case, just the extreme, but it takes a lot of practice to be able to tell a skinny frog from a fat one and many other things.


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

Ya, I've had a hard time keeping ADFs in community tanks before becuase of that. The little guys just can't eat quick enough. 

I didn't know they were known to be escape artists. I've always had mine in easy-to-escape-from tanks... maybe I should cover them before the frogs get wise on me. :wink:


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

Okay cool. What do they eat?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Ariel said:


> Okay cool. What do they eat?


Live Bloodworms are a favorite. Best for them too.

They may go for sinking shrimp pellets and occasionally flake, but live food, and maybe frozen, is best for their health.


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

Cool. I looked up some pictures and they are really cute.


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

I second the bloodworms. I usually feed my frog live bloodworms, becuase I buy them anyway for the puffer (only thing he eats beside crays). Dar loves them, but he likes the frozen ones too. He eats frog pellets, but I don't usually feed those to him. In an bare bottom comtainer he can find them, but I don't know if he would in his tank with gravel.


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

Oh. Do u only have one? How much room would u say he needs?


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

I only have one right now... his buddy died in a filter accident a while back.  I've tried adding a new frog, but he quickly died... I'm not sure why. I'll probably try to add another sometime soon. I'd say 3 gallons with good filtration would be an _absolute minimum_. A 5 gallon could comfortably keep two. If you're really good with water changes you might be able to have 2 frogs and a betta, or a couple _small_ fish.


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

Ok. Thanks for the info. Im sorry about ur filter accident.


----------

